

Skype Plans for PostgreSQL to Scale to 1 Billion Users - gongfudoi
http://highscalability.com/skype-plans-postgresql-scale-1-billion-users

======
subwindow
Good article. I had seen the original from the Skype blog, but it was kind of
empty. This was a good recap. Plus, it liked to SkyTools, which for some
reason I had never heard of.

